# Clingy Maltese?!



## Jxsn (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone else have a clingy dog? My Maltese is 10 months old and he follows me everywhere! And everytime I sit down... he sits on me. He crys when I leave or my sister leaves. He doesn't sleep at night because he HAS to sleep with ME or my sister. 
Anyone else have a maltese like that?​


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes! He sounds normal to me. It will pass as he ages. At least mine did. Enjoy it while he is young. There may be things you can do training wise, I don't of them though. I just waited and as he matured he stopped being so clingy. Love to see a pic of Jaxson. Love the name too. And the band. Hang in there.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Absolutely, I have the same exact thing. I cannot leave the room without her right at my feet and she always wants to be right on my lap.....very clingy. Sleeps with me and my DH. I also cannot leave the house without her crying constantly. She has always been this way. I too would love to see pics of Jaxs. :aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine are the same, but I can leave without them crying, but there are 4 to keep each other company!! You call it clingy.... I call it my ever devoted friends that love me ever so much, as I love them! Pretty normal for a Maltese!!


----------



## NC_Girl (Jul 19, 2012)

I wanted a dog that was very loving and bonded strongly with me.... One of the reasons why I got a maltese!


----------



## Jxsn (May 6, 2012)

I thought I was the only one! Lol. Thanks for your replies. I love my dog a lot but he can get annoying sometimes. LOL!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Jxsn said:


> I thought I was the only one! Lol. Thanks for your replies. I love my dog a lot but he can get annoying sometimes. LOL!


Jax is a cutie!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, yes. Mine keeps me in his sights at ALL times. I love it but my husband thinks it's nauseating. He's just jealous.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes, I have four just like that:chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 3 like that. This is pretty typical for Maltese...:blush:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Don't you just love it!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucy will let me leave without crying. And she will even sleep in her crate (right by my bed of course), but the moment I get up, she wants to be with me. It's like I have a 10 foot string wrapped around my ankle and attached to her. She follows me everywhere--including the bathroom. If I close and latch the bathroom door (I mean a girl needs a LITTLE privacy now and again), she paces back and forth in front of the door until I come out. I love being adored.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I must say it is comforting to hear others say their Malts are the same. I was beginning to wonder about Zoe, but I guess she is normal.......:happy:


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

Yup Yup Yup! My 11 month old is the same. He is right on my heels. He isn't allowed in the laundry room or the bathroom.. so if I go into one of those rooms he sits right outside the door and waits. I take him on two walks a day. 30 minutes in the morning (ON leash) and 30 minutes in the late afternoon (OFF leash) when he is off leash he runs and runs and runs in circles and sniffs and plays. I keep my eye on him the whole time because we're just walking around my property so its still all about him. He'll get to sniffing something SO intently that he won't notice I slipped behind a tree or bush and he'll BOOK IT back to the house and work to the spot where he lost me in a semi circle pattern. Which is so bizarre. I know dogs use their noses but if he just looked UP he would SEE ME! LOL I can me standing behind a car or tree or bush....in PLAIN sight if he looked up but he doesn't. He only looks at like ankle level until he has sniffed me out. 

As far as bed time he THRIVES on routine. Every night he KNOWS when we get into bed and turn off the lights that it is CUDDLE READ TIME! He gets to lay across our feet while we read then we set him down and turn off our reading lights and he walks into his crate and goes to sleep. (We don't close the door on his crate for bedtime)

When we leave though....he used to FREAK OUT. The first time I left him after getting him he ripped a long furrow out of the carpet by the door. I read a bunch of books and checked 22 dog behavior videos out from the library. Its a work in progress but this is what I started doing. I would put him in a room for five minutes with toys, pee pad, food, water.. etc. In that five minutes on the first day if he cried. I would make a shushing noise. He couldn't see me. He cried three times and was shushed and then stopped. The next day I put him in the room for 10 minutes. Third day I put him in there for 15... then 20... then 25... etc. After that he never cried no matter how long I put him in there. 

BUT BUT BUT. Dogs recognize signals. No matter what if he was in that room and I picked up KEYS or if he saw me even TOUCH my purse or SHOES. The RATTLING of the doorknob! He would know. I was leaving. So after he could go hours without crying in there. I would jingle my keys and if he made a noise I shushed him while he was in there. I did that with other noises for a couple days. Now I can leave and there isn't any crying or destruction. 

The step I'm on right now is leaving that door open and not having him come OUT unless he is released. I run a pretty strict household though. lol. He has to work for everything. Every treat he gets he has to do a trick. Even getting his food twice a day. He has to back away from the spot where I put it down and sit before I will set it down. Thank goodness too.. he is SO much more well behaved.


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

Maltese are a needy breed! Mine never get enough attention. Love them!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have four girls and two boys. (2 malt girls, two chihuahua girls, a malt boy and yorkie boy)

All four of my girls must be touching me at all times :blink:. I love it, but I must say one of my chi girls can get on my nerves once in a while....she never quits!!! ...ever!!! She needs constant loving. :w00t:...then the fights start....


----------



## Riley's Mummy (Aug 23, 2012)

Riley is exactly the same. He even follows me to the bathroom and just stares at me LOL


----------

